# Frage zu bestehender XML Datei



## Alina_C (14. Apr 2012)

```
<artikel>
            <art1:Plastik eckig 8cm</art2>
            <art2:Plastik eckig 13cm</art2>
        </artikel>
```

Da ist natürlich ein Syntaxfehler drin.
Jetzt wundere ich mich was damit gemeint sein könnte.
Ein Attribut das einfach "Plastik eckig ..." sein soll? Was dagegen spricht, ist doch der fehlende Tagname
(e.g. <_artikel1 art1="Plastik eckig 8cm">)

Oder doch einfach ein Tag (art1 bzw. art2) wobei der Inhalt "lastik eckig ..." sein soll?

Hat jemand andere Ideen?
Danke

PS:
Achja - können es Attribute sein, obwohl in der prefix "xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" angegeben wurde?


----------



## Gast2 (14. Apr 2012)

Du könntest dich genauso gut vor nen Scherbenhaufen stellen und dich fragen ob das mal nen Teller oder ne Kloschüssel war. Jeder deiner Annahmen ist möglich. Ohne weitere Infos gibts da kein richtig oder falsch.


----------



## Alina_C (14. Apr 2012)

Danke. Stimmt die Annahme bezüglich des Präfix auch?
Wenn ja, dann fallt doch die Möglichkeit der Attribute flach?


----------



## AquaBall (17. Apr 2012)

Alina_C hat gesagt.:


> ```
> <artikel>
> <art1:Plastik eckig 8cm</art2>
> <art2:Plastik eckig 13cm</art2>
> ...



Fur mich heißt das eindeutig:

```
<artikel>
            <art1>Plastik eckig 8cm</art1>
            <art2>Plastik eckig 13cm</art2>
        </artikel>
```
Das wäre die Variante mit der geringsten Fehlerquote,
aber ist natürlich nur eine Vermutung.


----------



## knucki (18. Apr 2012)

AquaBall hat gesagt.:


> Fur mich heißt das eindeutig:
> 
> ```
> <artikel>
> ...




```
<artikel>
            <art typ="Plastik" form="eckig" groesse="8cm" />
            <art typ="Plastik" form="eckig" groesse="13cm" />
        </artikel>
```

hinter : steht normalerweise die Bezeichnung eines namespaces in XML

Andere Frage, ist die Rede von der "Definition einer XML", also XSD oder geht es um den tatsächlichen Inhalt einer XML-Datei?


----------



## Gast2 (18. Apr 2012)

> Andere Frage, ist die Rede von der "Definition einer XML", also XSD oder geht es um den tatsächlichen Inhalt einer XML-Datei?



Also ne gültige XSD isses auch nicht...


----------



## knucki (18. Apr 2012)

Ne, das ist bestenfalls ein gültiger Teil einer XML so. Trotzdem wärs zur Beantwortung wichtig, genau das zu wissen...


----------

